# Exxon CEO up for Secretary of State



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

https://act.350.org/sign/exxon-ceo-...al&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer

Rex Tillerson, CEO of Exxon, is reportedly being considered for the Secretary of State. Can't imagine that would fair well on a couple international fronts.


----------



## Badback (Apr 7, 2016)

I very much doubt that he would be willing to take the enormous pay cut.

Maybe he could be Secretary of Exxcess.


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

He does agree with the concept of AGW and also backs the need for a carbon tax to deal with it.

IMHO, I think he sees the writing on the wall based on the amount of stock buy back:

http://oilprice.com/Energy/Energy-General/ExxonMobil-Is-Digging-Its-Own-Grave.html

But, who really knows......


----------



## MichelT3 (Nov 16, 2016)

Mike said:


> He does agree with the concept of AGW and also backs the need for a carbon tax to deal with it.
> 
> IMHO, I think he sees the writing on the wall based on the amount of stock buy back:
> 
> ...


Oil companies aren't stupid. So they must see by now that they need to change or they will die. 
It's up to them if they want to see.

I think it would be clever if fossil energy companies would change drastically. Taking a decade of losses, to transform themselves into sustainable energy companies.

Shell sees, but has decided to prolong it's current sales model as long as possible. Do just small investments in sustainable. They plan to die, it seems.


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

MichelT3 said:


> Shell sees, but has decided to prolong it's current sales model as long as possible. Do just small investments in sustainable. They plan to die, it seems


Shell is not so cut and dry.

I know that starting in 2017, their governance includes capturing the concept of stranded assets (to meet the 2.0C temp rise limit).

I also saw this today:

https://cleantechnica.com/2016/12/1...wind-price-700-mw-borssele-iii-iv-wind-farms/


----------



## MichelT3 (Nov 16, 2016)

Mike said:


> Shell is not so cut and dry.
> 
> I know that starting in 2017, their governance includes capturing the concept of stranded assets (to meet the 2.0C temp rise limit).
> 
> ...


I qualified the Borssele wind project under the small Investments. It's very marginal in the Shell budget.

Yes, they have a governance code with beautiful words about their sustainable aspirations. But those are not more than words. Shell is still intent on utilising all the fossil sources they invested in. The plans how to stay below 2 degrees are very vague.

They see, but don't act.


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

MichelT3 said:


> I qualified the Borssele wind project under the small Investments. It's very marginal in the Shell budget.
> 
> Yes, they have a governance code with beautiful words about their sustainable aspirations. But those are not more than words. Shell is still intent on utilising all the fossil sources they invested in. The plans how to stay below 2 degrees are very vague.
> 
> They see, but don't act.


I just noticed you are from the Netherlands, so I'll defer to you on detailed local knowledge regarding Shell and their policies.

Let's hope the price per barrel remains too low for marginal production sources to be exploited.


----------

